# E&M level for FACILITY ED charge



## aholla04 (May 26, 2010)

I am getting started on a project at my hospital and need advise. Is there any type of E&M audit tool that will show the proper level of service that the facility charges? Most of the ones I see are focused on the physician side of the charging. Our nurses use a charge sheet that adds points for what they do. I need to make sure it is correct. 

Also, they do not currently charge for injections/infusions because they use it for "points" on the E&M charge. Is that correct? I dont see why we could not charge both. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (May 26, 2010)

The facility E&M is based on criteria developed by the facility and a point system is acceptable.  However you may not assign point for a procedure or service that has a CPT code, because you cannot double dip and you cannot substitute a piont on the E&m for a CPT code.


----------



## aholla04 (May 27, 2010)

Thank you. So, as far as you know there is no reason the facility should not be capturing these other services like IM, IVP, Infusions ect..?


----------



## mitchellde (May 27, 2010)

The facility does capture those services definitely just not as a part of the E&M but as separtely coded CPT codes.


----------

